# Project: Scratch golfer to Tour player



## Scratch to Tour (Sep 26, 2011)

My name is Jason and I have a +0.4 handicap. I am going to transform myself into a tournament golfer and I would like to hear some of your thoughts. Thank you Jason at Scratch to Tour - Home


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I wish you the best of luck have you played in any Tournaments yet? If so how did you go?


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Jason, first of all good luck in your quest. 

What competitive golf have you played? Did you reach scratch by just playing club comps, or have you tried scratch tournaments? Have you played any representative golf? An accelerated route to the main tours is via things like the Walker Cup, picking up sponsors and invites by being a top amatuer.

My experience of playing with top amatuers and pro's gives me the view that its not about how good they are when they're swinging well but how good their short game and recovery play is. Their conversion rate from 100yds in is what sets them apart. And then there is the ability to play those shots under pressure. 

If you can match them from tee to green, then develop the short game and cope with the pressure there's no reason why you can't beat them.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Big Hobbit said:


> Hi Jason, first of all good luck in your quest.
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Jason good luck to you. keep us informed on your progress...Bob

BH what you wrote here for Jason is interesting. how would you say it for the casual player alot of us are trying to get from tee to green. Each shot is a pressure shot to improve.


----------



## Scratch to Tour (Sep 26, 2011)

I have played our club tournaments and also some pga pro am stuff. Won a couple of our club majors and 2 seconds place finishes out of 4 pro am's. I thought about the top level amateur tourney's but to be honest, I hate playing for trophy's. Money and winning gets me juiced up. I am going to be playing the gateway tour in January and February. Tee to green I am pretty solid, my weakness is 100yrds and in, I am solid right now to getting the ball to within 10 feet but I know i need to tighten that up. I also tend to be a little defensive with my putting. I am Grinding it out everyday so I am excited about the future.


----------



## Scratch to Tour (Sep 26, 2011)

Will do Bob


----------



## AOInc (Sep 27, 2011)

All the very best for your tournament and do share your feeling and the experience as well with us.:thumbsup:


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Short Game*

You've obviously got a lot of ability to get to that sort of handicap.

From watching and listening to a lot of the pro's I would say to continue to work on your short game even if it is good now. The pro's seem to always be able to get up and down from around the greens and hole those crucial 6 foot putts when needed.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

broken tee said:


> Jason good luck to you. keep us informed on your progress...Bob
> 
> BH what you wrote here for Jason is interesting. how would you say it for the casual player alot of us are trying to get from tee to green. Each shot is a pressure shot to improve.


For the average amatuer, as we are, we get to feel a little bit of it on the first tee, especially if there is a crowd there. Or with a few holes to go, and a good card going. Occasionally it will be in something like a club knockout semi-final/final. And then there's that shot across water that most of us are confronted by now and again.

The obvious one is when you're shaking whilst you address the ball. Either lots of exposure to the experiences, or some cognative bahaviour threapy to understand it, and give some coping strategies.

Anyway, back on track. It sounds like Jason has the right game plan going forward.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I agree and wish him good fortune. people don't bother me that much, but water, I'm psyced out before I even address the ball. I even try telling myself "what water"


----------

